# Pretty Good Cobia



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Alex and I made it out yesterday. The day started out pretty well with 1 to 2 foot seas. On the way home the seas picked up a little bit and it took us about two hours to get home.

On the first dive, we saw a large cobia swimming overhead. I got a shot off the went from the bottom and out the top of his head. As soon as the shaft hit him, he just sank to the bottom and literally fell into my arms. I thought I had stoned him, until I tried to put a stringer through his gills. He came alive and gave a quick fight, before I got to try out my new dive knife on him. Alex finished out the day with some decent size AJ's and we headed home. Only got two dives in, but it was a fun day on the water. The vizibility was around 50 ft on both dives and water temp was around 80, until you hit the bottom. We had a bull shark coming in at us on the first dive, but luckily Alex was able to scare him off._ I wasn't even paying attention and had no idea that the shark was 5 ft from us until it was too late. _

Here are a few pics. 

Also, will someone take a look at the AJ's that are side by side. Do they look different to you? Someone told me that the second one might be a lessor AJ. We were not sure, but it definately looked different. Look at the eyes and the stripes.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:clap:clap

Very Nice!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Cobe Chris. Could the one on the right be an Almaco? Is that the same as a Lesser? Kevin shot a big one like that off some wreck about a year and half ago while I was diving with him. We all thought it was an AJ until we took a closer look. I think Clay was on that dive, he might remember better than me....or Kevin for that matter...he pulled the trigger.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

It seemed a little big to be a almaco. Maybe. 

We cooked some of the cobia tonight with the in-laws. It was fantastic as always.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

HOLY HELL!!!!!! HIS WIFE LET HIM GO DIVING

sorry chris....i had to do it. 

thats a beautiful cobe...those bastards always seem to evade me....i've never been able to get one. those jacks both look to be greater aj's, but the one in the right might beanimbreed wearing the camo suitoke

glad to see you guys made it out, congrats :letsdrink


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris,

Where have you been hiding? Nice cobia.

They are still hanging around. Got one on a Destin wreck last week.



The Almaco jack, _Seriola rivoliana_ (Valenciennes in Cuvier and Valenciennes, 1833), is a dusky-colored amberjack with a faint amber or olive stripe running down its side. The body and lower fins are generally dark brown or dark blueish green, and the lighter-colored belly may look brassy or even lavender. The Almaco jack's dorsal and anal fins are high and elongated, with deeply sickle-shaped outer edges. The nuchal bar in adults is dark-colored, as are the fins, excepting the pelvic fins, which are white on the ventral side. Almaco jacks typically have less elongated, more flattened bodies than other species of jacks (140 species of jack have been identified to date). Their dorsal fins also distinguish them from other jacks?the first few rays of the soft part of the dorsal fin are more than twice as long as the dorsal spines in Almaco jacks, whereas in other species the rays are less than twice the length of the dorsal spines. Adults can reach 1.6 m and usually weigh 6.8-14 kg, though they may exceed 59 kg. Almaco jacks are known for their stamina and strength, making them a prized target of deep-sea sport fishermen. Like other jacks, Almaco jacks like to remove parasites from their skin by rubbing themselves on the rough skin of passing sharks?and occasionally, human divers they mistake for sharks.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Vlado!

We've just been working lately. Not much time for fishing lately with school. Missy just got the our wedding video back and said you were on it. 

We need to get out and shoot something before it gets to cold for you. oke


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice cobe. looks almost for sure like a good size almaco on the right. we see a few every year that size at some of the rigs.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *craasch210 (10/11/2009)*Hey Vlado!
> 
> We've just been working lately. Not much time for fishing lately with school. Missy just got the our wedding video back and said you were on it.
> 
> We need to get out and shoot something before it gets to cold for you. oke


Glad to see you back on the forum. Let me know when you're ready to go diving. Don't wait too long, you know how us old farts get cold easily.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice cobia. :clap:clap


----------

